# adding text to pictures in Preview



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

when using the Preview app, I wanna add text to a picture. The problem is the "text tool" is grayed out, so I can't.

How can I add text to a picture on Mac OS X 10.5.2?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Preview is only a previewing application. The text tool is for selecting text out of PDF format documents.

To do what you want you will need to use an image editing application. If you google you will find many, some free, some commercial.

I use Pixelmator which was cheap considering I got it and 9 other great apps as part of the MacHeist bunde for $50.

But there are many other free options from simple TuxPaint to Gimp for OS X.


----------

